# FYI - ICC Discounted Books



## bcy (Jul 29, 2009)

FYI, ICC has some books on special discounted price that may be of your interest.

i.e.

http://www.iccsafe.org/e/prodshow.html?pro...kCknxIzb2008|13


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 29, 2009)

Great find!!

Thanks bcy!


----------



## deviationz (Jul 31, 2009)

Great work, BCY. There are so many good books in there, ones which should be every engineer's library


----------



## teda (Aug 1, 2009)

However, most of them are based on old code such as UBC1997, IBC2000 and IBC2003.


----------



## deviationz (Aug 2, 2009)

teda said:


> However, most of them are based on old code such as UBC1997, IBC2000 and IBC2003.


I would think that the principles are the same. Codes will change forever, but the methods will be similar.


----------



## Casey (Aug 2, 2009)

deviationz said:


> I would think that the principles are the same. Codes will change forever, but the methods will be similar.


Can you (or anyone else for that matter) recommend a good book out of the sale?

I'd be more interested in a book that has good examples show casing structural analysis (i.e. load application and distribution throughout a structure) than one that shows you how to use the code once you have already figured out your load/force values.


----------



## MOOK (Aug 2, 2009)

Casey said:


> Can you (or anyone else for that matter) recommend a good book out of the sale?
> I'd be more interested in a book that has good examples show casing structural analysis (i.e. load application and distribution throughout a structure) than one that shows you how to use the code once you have already figured out your load/force values.


Casey

This may be what you are looking for: Loads and Load Paths in Buildings: Principles of Structural Design by Narendra Taly but unfortuantely it is based on the old codes.


----------



## deviationz (Aug 2, 2009)

MOOK said:


> CaseyThis may be what you are looking for: Loads and Load Paths in Buildings: Principles of Structural Design by Narendra Taly but unfortuantely it is based on the old codes.


I ended up getting the following

Wind &amp; Earthquake Resistant Buildings: Structural Analysis and Design (9248S)

Structural Steel Designer's Handbook, 4th Edition (9245S4)

Seismic &amp; Wind Design of Concrete Buildings (2003 IBC®, ASCE 7-02, ACI 318-02) (9184S03)

Reinforced Concrete Masonry Design: An Application Guide (928

Fundamentals of Building Construction: Materials and Methods (3rd Ed) (9194S)


----------



## bcy (Aug 5, 2009)

Casey said:


> Can you (or anyone else for that matter) recommend a good book out of the sale?
> I'd be more interested in a book that has good examples show casing structural analysis (i.e. load application and distribution throughout a structure) than one that shows you how to use the code once you have already figured out your load/force values.


I use a book titled "Tubular Steel Structures - Theory and Design" by M.S. Troitsky, published by The James F. Lincoln Arc Welding Foundation. It is not much code related but has in-depth theories and analysis/design examples in a variety of industrial applications - ducts, stacks, tanks and bins, etc. The Blodgett book from the same publisher is also a good reference; perhaps most of us here already have this popular one.


----------



## deviationz (Aug 5, 2009)

I second the Blodgett book. For $22, it is the best value for money.

https://ssl.lincolnelectric.com/lincoln/apd...=DWS&amp;PID=16


----------

